# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Chợ đêm cuối tuần ở Phuket

## khampha123

Không chỉ có biển xanh cát trắng, du khách đến Phuket không nên bỏ  qua chợ đêm cuối tuần, nơi sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng với những trải  nghiệm mới lạ.

Chợ đêm cuối tuần nổi tiếng nhất ở đây có tên gọi  chính thức là Chao Fa Variety . Ngoài ra, chợ thường được biết đến với  tên tiếng Thái là Talad Tai Rot. Từ trung tâm Phuket đi thẳng theo hướng  nam đường Chao Fa West khoảng 1 km và rẽ trái. Chợ Talad Tai Rot nằm  đối diện Wat Naka (đền Naka).



Chợ Chao Fa Variety còn có cái tên là Talad Tai Rot.

Chợ  hoạt động ở sau trạm xe bus đường Phang Nga từ nhiều năm nay nhưng gần  đây đã được chuyển đến một khu vực rộng lớn hơn ở đường Chao Fa West.  Cuối tuần hàng trăm người lại tập trung tại đây để mua sắm, ăn uống cũng  như gặp gỡ bạn bè.

Thật khó để có thể liệt kê ra những gì được  bán tại đây. Luôn luôn thay đổi là một đặc điểm của phiên chợ này. Hay  nói cách khác, nếu bạn nhìn thấy thứ gì đó muốn mua thì hãy mua ngay lập  tức vì nó có thể sẽ không xuất hiện trong các phiên chợ tuần sau.

Bạn  sẽ tìm thấy ở đấy vô số những mẫu quần áo cả cũ lẫn mới, túi xách, giày  dép, vali, trang sức, đồ trang trí trong nhà,…Ngoài ra, các mặt hàng  điện tử như điện thoại, đồng hồ...nhiều chủng loại cũng làm nhiều khách  hàng bối rối.


Chợ bán quần áo cả cũ lẫn mới, với nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng.  

Nếu bạn là một tín đồ của mặt hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ, chắc chắn sẽ không cảm thấy thất vọng.

Sau  thời gian đi bộ ngắm đồ thường thấy đói bụng, không hẳn vì mệt mà còn  bởi mùi thơm, hấp dẫn tỏa ra từ các quầy đồ ăn trong chợ. Bạn hãy yên  tâm vì ở đây có vô vàn món ăn để lựa chọn, từ cơm, mì, trái cây, tất cả  đều rất tươi ngon. Nếu bạn là người ưa mạo hiểm nên thử các món côn  trùng nướng.


Các quầy đồ ăn tỏa ra mùi thơm hấp dẫn không thể cưỡng lại.

Giá  cả ở chợ thường rất cạnh tranh. Tuy nhiên bạn nên chuẩn bị tâm lý phải  mặc cả. Món đồ rẻ tới đâu đều phụ thuộc vào khả năng mặc cả của bạn. Hãy  nhớ luôn giữ bình tĩnh và mỉm cười.

Trong chợ có cả khu giải trí  cho trẻ em và các buổi biểu diễn ca múa nhạc.Chợ mở cửa từ 4h chiều vào  các ngày thứ 7 và Chủ nhật. Bạn nên đi sớm để tránh tắc đường, bởi chỉ  cần muộn chục phút sau giờ mở cửa, dỗ xe có thể là cả vấn đề.

----------


## dung89

Thích rất khoái đi chợ đêm nè

----------

